# Topics > Smart things > Smart beacons, smart tags, smart labels >  Zeaplus Nut, smart tracker, Zeaplus Tech, China

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Zeaplus Tech

----------


## Airicist

Zeaplus Nut Smart Tracker

Published on Nov 21, 2014




> Zeaplus Nut Smart Tracker - Nut-Smart tracker that people can help each other to find and anti-lost.
> Reminder : set time and location on app let your phone remind your take it.
> Double lock : Both your phone and the chip remind you beyond a certain distance in case of forgetting
> One Button : Connect to the phone through App, and find your phone
> Multitask : control 20 items together, keep 6 of them online at one time.
> Trace location : Fine your chips on app map when it disconnects.
> Internet helper : all the users of this APP is a searching point

----------

